# Need Dining Room Paint Ideas - Pics



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking to update the color in my dining room - I feel like the red is a little over-powering.

I don't want to split the colors on the chair rail because I already did that with my front room, and don't want it to feel like I "Used the idea too much"

I tried to incorporate the different views - Kitchen is an orange pumpkin spice (custom color), the living room and foyer are Behr color 280C-2 and the other front room is half Behr 270F-4 (top) and half Behr 560F-6 (bottom)

Any ideas? My wife wants to keep the color "bold" but I want to make it feel less over powering - any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

No suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on just about any major paint companys web site. Some have an area where you can down load a picture of your home and change the colors on screen.

If I had to paint over that red I would prime with a stain blocking primer pretinted close to the color it was going to be painted so you do not get as much bleed through.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

We had a similar red color in our dining area previously too, and took a similar color that you currently have in the kitchen, and extended it from our kitchen into our dining and living room areas also. We very much like the continuity and is very warm. Maybe use a color slightly darker/bolder in the same color family for the dining area for contrast? Use an online color visualizer and play around with colors and see what you think.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

An easy color change without "stealing the idea of simply 2 colors" from your living room would be to do a simple picture-frame wainscot below the chair rail and paint it all semi-gloss white. I did that in my foyer, here's a thread and think it would look great in your dining room with the red wall.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have seen that before and I Like the idea...unfortunately my wife has me on a budget and said she only wants to do paint . 

Maybe I wil just find a similar color and the fresh paint alone will make it feel a little better...


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't want to go any darker then the existing color for sure. The problem is I'm awful with color coordination. I'd like a change of pace with the color but keeping it that boorish color without going neutral like the foyer is.

The red goes, I was just wondering what other colors may fit well with the rest of the house from the pics above.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

How about something in the blue/green family? Keep in mind the colors on your monitor may not match mine. This looked blue on one of my monitors, green on the other.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much, I have tried with photoshop and didn't have much luck. I will pass this to my wife and see what she thinks. I have a feeling she will want to stick in the red family even though I would like to see a change of pace.

This should help my case though . And other color suggestions are welcome as well!

Mike


----------



## lisadesign (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking at your colors and your floor plan, I would try and unite your kitchen and dining room. I think the problem you have is the serene peach you have in the hallway is not in the same hue as the rest of your colors. It is in a much brighter hue. You might want to change that to a warmer color also. I would bring the kitchen color into the dining room to make the kitchen dining area appear larger. For a dramatic look you could paint the bottom black, the top the same as the kitchen. Add some black accents on the wall such as a large mirror with black frame or a great picture with a black frame. It is scary to paint the black, but the results can be striking. It looks like your ceiling is a neutral warm beige in the dining room. Your hallway would be better in a warm shade like that. Good luck.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Go on just about any major paint companys web site. Some have an area where you can down load a picture of your home and change the colors on screen.


You couldn't get me to consider BEHRly paint but I use the Benjamin Moore Personal Color Viewer or the equivalent from Sherwin Williams all the time. You can either pick an existing photo in their libraries that is similar enough to your situation to try different colors or as Joe suggests, upload your photo, mask it off, and paint away virtually. There are even color scheme suggestions. They are free and the Ben Moore one can be used online or you can download it. You need Adobe Air to run it if you download it but that is free also.

What you want to do first though is inventory all the colors you have that are not going to change (flooring, wood trim, etc.) and give consideration to color flow in and out of your dining room. Also consider lighting color as it will effect your picks. I use Color Impact from Tiger Color in my work for these kinds of explorations. You can try it free but a license will cost you $40 or so as I remember. The ColourLovers website is also nice and you can post your challenge there for color help.



And remember, not all walls have to be the same color or value of the color. Ceilings don't have to be white. Be creative. Sometimes an accent color wall will work better than painting the whole room such a strong color as you have now. It also depends on the look and feel you want the room to have when you use it too of course.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Looking at the photos, the style of furniture and architectural details in your home is colonial, so a rich blue color would be appropriate and would enhance the colonial style. I have a link to the Behr color smart on my website at http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/dining-room-decorating-ideas.html where you can upload a photo of your dining room and change the color to decide on your preference. Hope this helps.


----------



## Laura23Higgins (Aug 8, 2012)

Your current wall paint color is fine with me. The color is not really the red color but belongs to family of which. I have checked the suggestion of Pianolady. I found it good. And also of kevinph here. But the final decision still relies on you and I will take an opportunity to leave a few suggestion. I wonder if brown and other shades of brown will compliment that dining room color. I hope this can help...


----------

